# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  All in 1 Serach

## BenJones

Hi this is a cool little tools I made for my self to serach for things on the web like Videos, Pictures and other things anyway hope if maybe of some use to someone all code is commented, Comments are welcome and suguestions.

----------


## CreativeDreamer

Nice. Could you possibly add a filter out adds feature to block those damn flash adds that slow searches down?

----------

